# Castle Bromwich,Birmingham to Benson, Oxfordshire



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:Rushden Persian rescue/ ALUK
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request? Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact

details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport? Rushden Persian rescue
Is Liability Insurance in place?NO
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Yes handover form
Are fuel costs are available? Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:2
Type/Breed:Ragdoll x Angora and Persian x 
Name(s)olly and Munchkin
Sex:Female and male
Age(s)olly 5months Munchkin 9 weeks
Colours: Dolly white Munchkin grey and white
Neutered:No
Vaccinated:No
Any known medical issues:None known
Any known behavioural Issues:None known

Any other information:Owner is highly allergic to them so they need to come out ASAP 
If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Castle Bromwich,Birmingham
Location End: County & Postcode Oxford Benson ,, Wallingford,Oxfordshire

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Castle Bromwich, Birmingham, Solihull, UK to Benson, Wallingford, UK - Google Maps

If you can help please email me at 
[email protected]
or answer thread on our site at 
View topic - Castle Bromwich,Birmingham to Benson, Oxfordshire • Animal Lifeline UK

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-Joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These kittens are going to be picked up tonight and fostered by someone who lives very near by until we can get this transport sorted. We have someone who can take them to Warwick and someone else who can get to bicester possibly Banbury can anyone help get them from Warwick to bicester or Banbury?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

think I have sorted this now and they should be with me very late tonight I will confirm as soon as I know for sure though.

Here is a video of them aren't they soooo cute?

YouTube - ‪Dolly and Munchkin playing‬‏


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww they are gorgeous, especially Munchkin :001_wub:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

These stayed with me a couple of nights and I took them to Patsy today so they are now safe in rescue Good luck darlings I really hope you find loving home/ss really soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have had a lot of people ask about them, if you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected].com
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue


----------

